

Show HN: My pitch to Jack Black, Text Jack Black site. $47 per text, for charity - lando2319
http://www.mikepland.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Jack_Black_Text_website_mockup.jpg

======
DigitalSea
I really love the idea and the whole premise of an expensive message sending
service benefiting a charity, but I'm not sold on the design mockup. I know
it's only a mockup, but it feels a little too unrefined. Not trying to degrade
the whole idea, just being honest. I really like the idea and I would love to
see something like this on a more larger scale, a service celebrities can sign
up for and people can message them for cash.

